# Fishfinding From Space (Free PDF)



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

For anyone who's interested:

Capt Dave off SST-Offshore &Mark from SeaView Fishing, just released a Complete 24-page PDFHandbook on "FishFinding From Space". I wanted to share it (whether or not you use Supermap or SeaView doesn't matter) because the diagrams and information in this PDF are very helpful at answering the who/what/when/where/how's of using satellites & servicesto find fish.

I'll attach the PDF book below. Enjoy. 

((PS - Capt Dave has been giving free 1 or 2 week trials to SeaView lately for those that ask - a "try before they buy". PM me for his contact info if you'reinterested.))


----------

